
My first Start-Up Chile reimbursement - How the $40K grant works - jot
http://emilytoop.com/2012/03/20/my-first-reimbursement-process-an-assessment/
======
jot
This is why you need to have at least $10K in the bank to cover your first 2
months and ongoing upfront payments if you want to participate comfortably in
Start-Up Chile.

